# أنا زعلان عليك...مش منك



## ميرنا (13 مارس 2006)

*أنا زعلان عليك...مش منك*

هل كان حلما؟؟ هل كانت رؤيا؟؟ أم هل كانت حقيقة؟ لا أدري، ولكني تغيرت من بعدها تغيير جذري...





كنت جالسا في غرفتي، أفكر في حياتي، وتذكرت الخطية المجبوبة التي أفعلها، وكنت أقول في نفسي: "حتى متى ستغلبني الخطية؟؟؟ حتى متى تنتصر علي؟ إلى متى سأبقى عبدا لعاداتي وشروري؟ متى ستنحل القيود التي تقيدني وتمنع إنطلاقي للسماء إلى فادي ومخلصي... إلى متى سـ..."... ثم انقطعت الصلاة فجأة، وأتى فكر يقول لي :"أنت تحب الخطية من أعماقك، ولن تستطيع أن تتركها، فهي جزء منك، من كيانك، من طبيعتك، أنت لن تستطيع تركها لأنك تحب الخطية، وتشعر بالسعادة والطمأنينة من خلالها، وتنسى همومك ومشاكلك..."







هل هذه حقيقة؟؟ لا أعرف... إحترت وتعبت من الفكر... قلت في نفسي: "هل أنا أحب المسيح؟ لو كانت محبة المسيح تملأ قلبي كله، فكيف يوجد مكان للخطية؟ كيف أحب الله والخطية في نفس الوقت؟ هل هذا أمرا يعقل؟؟ لا أظن... هناك شيئا غير صحيح... أتدري ما هو؟؟!! الحقيقة هي أن محبة المسيح لم تكتمل داخل قلبي... أنا أحاول أن أضع رقعة قماش جديدة على قماش عتيق... ماذا سيحدث ؟؟ سيفسد الجديد والثوب كله سيصير أردأ.."



رفعت عيني إلى سقف غرفتي... كأن عيناي تخترقه حتى وصلت إلى السماء...







قلت :"كم من مرة تناسيت محبتك الغير محدودة لي... كم من مرة أنظر إلى الخطية، ثم أنظر إليك، وأختار الخطية...كم من مرة دقيت المسامير في يديك ورجليك، وصلبتك ومنعت عملك داخل قلبي حتى لا تطهره وتنقيه من الخطية....كم من ...."!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ما هذا الذي أراه؟!!!




فتحت عيناي في ذهول حتى أصدق ما أراه!! هل هذا حقيقة!!! لا...لا...أنا أتخيل. أغمضت عيناي حتى لا أرى ما هو أمامي، لكنه لم يختفي...!! نظرت إلى فوق، فرأيت المنظر نفسه، نظرت إلى اليمين، ثم إلى اليسار...نظرت في كل الإتجاهات... لكن المنظر العجيب لا يختفي!!!!






رأيت وجهه أمامي، وجه مخلصي، وجهه فقط لا غير... وعلى رأسه إكليل من الشوك، إكليل ذو أشواك كبيرة، تنخر في رأسه!! كان ينظر إلى أسفل، ووجهه مغطى بالدماء... كان يبكي...ودموعه غزيرة، كشخص فقد إنسان عزيز عليه!!! فقلت له في دهشة، وحزن "ليه الدموع دي يايسوع؟؟ هل بسببي؟؟ أنا عارف إنك زعلان مني ".... فرفع رأسه ، وفتح عيناه،فلم أحتمل المنظر... 





لكني تمالكت نفسي، ورأيت شفتاه تتحركان، وصوته كان عذبا، مليئا بالمحبة، وقال:



*"أنا مش زعلان منك...أنا زعلان عليك"*


ثم اختفى المسيح، لكن صورته لم تختفي من مخيلتي... وصوته مايزال يرن في أذني... ماذا حدث؟ ولماذا أنا بالذات حدث هذا لي؟؟ هل لتلك الدرجة يهتم بي؟ ويهتم بنا كلنا؟ بكل واحد فينا... يهتم بخلاص كل نفس!!! 








هل ما حدث كان حلما؟ أم تخيل؟ أم حقيقة؟ لا أدري، ولكني تغيرت من بعدها تغيير جذري...



*إسأل نفسك يا عزيزي:*


لماذا أغمض عيناي عن مسيحي؟؟ لماذا لا أريد أن أرى صليبه؟ وإكليله؟ لماذا أنسى ما فعله من أجلي... وأنسى حبه لي؟ 








لماذا أظن أن الآلام التي تحملها المسيح كانت لأحد غيري؟؟ مع أن كل تلك الآلام كانت من أجلي أنا شخصيا؟



لماذا أنسى أن كل خطية أفعلها هي بمثابة مسمار جديد في يده، وشوكة جديدة في رأسه؟



لماذا أنسى أن يسوع المسيح يتألم لألمي؟ ويحزن لحزني؟ ويفرح لفرحي؟ لماذا؟؟ لماذا أظن أن يسوع المسيح بعيدا عني ولا يهتم بي، مع أنه بداخلي، وكل ألم أمر به يشعر يسوع به  أيضا...لأنني جزء منه؟؟






أشكرك يايسوع ياحبيبي... على محبتك...على فيض غناك...على الفرص الكثيرة التي تعطيني إياها لكي أعود إلى أحضانك... علمني كيف أشبع منك...بالصلاة، وبالكتاب، وبالتأمل، وبالهذيذ في وصاياك، حتى يمتلأ قلبي بك...فلا أنظر إلى العالم ولا أهتم به...
*آمين*

منقولللللللللللللللل


----------



## ++sameh++ (13 مارس 2006)

> *"أنا مش زعلان منك...أنا زعلان عليك"*


 
*عبارة صغيرة اوى يا ميرنا ، بس قوية جداً فى معناها ، يسو المسيح المحب عمره ما بيزعل منى ، لكن بيزعل على ، شكراً يا ميرنا .*


----------



## blackguitar (13 مارس 2006)

*ميرنا فعلا موضوع جميل اوى ومش عارف اقول ايه عليه لكن فعلا ده احساس ناس كتيرة اوى حاسه ان فيه حاجه ناقصه بس للاسف مش عارفين هيه ايه *

*ميرسى اوى اوى على الموضوع الجميل ده*


----------



## ++menooo++ (13 مارس 2006)

ميرنا العنوان عباره عن كلمات تعنى كتير اوى
انا كنت عايز موضوع زى ده من زمان
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااة ميرسى اوى يا ميرنا
ناس مستنيين لسه


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الرئع دة


----------



## free_adam (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ليكي يا ميرنا علي الموضوع الرائع دة

و أحب أقول أن ربنا هوة اللي بيفتقدنا و احنا كلنا خطايا و لما ربنا بيفتقد شخص....الشخص دة بيفوق و بيرجع لربنا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرسيي يا ميرنا بجد الكلام فوق الرائع



			أشكرك يايسوع ياحبيبي... على محبتك...على فيض غناك...على الفرص الكثيرة التي تعطيني إياها لكي أعود إلى أحضانك... علمني كيف أشبع منك...بالصلاة، وبالكتاب، وبالتأمل، وبالهذيذ في وصاياك، حتى يمتلأ قلبي بك...فلا أنظر إلى العالم ولا أهتم به...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

آميـــــــــــــن†*


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*


كلمات قوية وعميقة .. 

أثرت فىّ بشكل كبير .. فهناك لكل واحد فينا خطية محببه إلى قلبه .. مهما كانت تفاهتها .. فهى خطية على أية حال .. وتحزن قلب الله .. ولها عقاب 

فسأتركها بمعونتك أنت .. لا لخوفى من العقاب .. ولكن 

لانى أحبك


----------



## رولا-دمعةالعمر (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> أشكرك يايسوع ياحبيبي... على محبتك...على فيض غناك...على الفرص الكثيرة التي تعطيني إياها لكي أعود إلى أحضانك... علمني كيف أشبع منك...بالصلاة، وبالكتاب، وبالتأمل، وبالهذيذ في وصاياك، حتى يمتلأ قلبي بك...فلا أنظر إلى العالم ولا أهتم به...
> *آمين*


*راااااائع ميرنا تأمل اكثر من رائع ومعبر*
*كلماته عميقة تلمس القلب والروح*
*منتظرين المزيد ربنا معاكي ويباركك*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام جميل قوى
مش هلاقى اى كلام اقوله
علشان اوصف بيه الموضوع 
فعلا رائع​


----------



## جاسى (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليكى بجد موضوع رائع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## meraaa (1 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااا اوى ياميرنا على القصه الرائعه دى
جميييييييله ومؤثرة بجد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 مارس 2007)

في الواقع هذه هي الحقيقة المرّة كما يقال دائما 

محبة الله تغمرنا لكن الانسان يفضل الخطيئة 
 السيد المسيح صلب من اجلنا و نحن احيانا نشارك في الصلب !
و كما مكتوب في سفر الامثال " المياه المسروقة حلوة وخبز الخفية لذيذ"



لذلك يجب ان نكافح و ان نجاهد ضد الشر و اجناد الشر دوما حتى ننال اكليل البر 

صلوا من اجلي


----------

